# Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW; UPDATED



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Oh god cue the Taker rumours


----------



## Ken Finewell (Feb 15, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Hopefully there's something more to it than him just appearing, handing out a chokeslam to whoever and then just buggering off again.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Bet there'll be a couple of title matches on there too a the very least. Probably be like a mini PPV especially given it's just before the Rumble.

Kevin Nash appearing is a bit of a random one, they do like bringing guys like HBK back for these things but Nash is a bit out of left field. Hopefully it's not just appearing for the sake of appearing.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Okay. I wouldn't mind this leading to another match for Taker. He deserves better then the atrocity of a match he had as a send off.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Hoping Undertaker appearance is for after the TV show ends unless its the ABA undertaker. Im hoping he doesn't have a match at WM. Dont ruin that great ending to his career


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Give us all the legends.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

The Manhattan center has me fascinated. Raw has never aired from two different buildings so wonder how they will work around that.

Will we get the classic raw setup from 1993?


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

How about Sid for once :mj2


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Bet there'll be a couple of title matches on there too a the very least. Probably be like a mini PPV especially given it's just before the Rumble.
> 
> Kevin Nash appearing is a bit of a random one, they do like bringing guys like HBK back for these things but Nash is a bit out of left field. Hopefully it's not just appearing for the sake of appearing.


Nash has been a big part of Raw history.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

I wish we could get Stone Cold to come out and deliver a stunner again.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



nyelator said:


> Nash has been a big part of Raw history.


Not disputing that, not at all, just when you think of the names they tend to use for these sorts of big anniversary shows, Nash isn't normally among them.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

They'll be airing from the Barclays Center and the Manhattan Center? Cool. But honestly I would rather they just do the whole thing from the Manhattan Center and go completly old school.

As far as Taker goes, I expect him just to show up after the show to Chokeslam someone.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Not disputing that, not at all, just when you think of the names they tend to use for these sorts of big anniversary shows, Nash isn't normally among them.


Would not be shocked if Nash,Hall,and Waltman all show up.


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Yeah, TELL EVERYONE THAT TAKER WILL SHOW UP. FUCKING GENIUS. That god-tier pop is gone now.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Manhattan Center?

Well at least we know they are doing one thing right for the 25th anniversary.


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Please be ABA taker.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Rock&Austin said:


> Please be ABA taker.


I hope its ABA as well. Deadman Taker had the perfect exit at WM33. Lets leave that ending alone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

I'd much rather go to the Manhattan Center version of Raw than the Barclays Center one. All the GOATS will be at the Manhattan Center.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

It would be awesome if they could get Steve Austin or The Rock to come back for the 25th-anniversary show as well.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

I DONT WANNA SEE GRAMPAS ON A RASSLIN SHOW!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Leon Knuckles said:


> I DONT WANNA SEE GRAMPAS ON A RASSLIN SHOW!


But they're better than the current generation.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

I'd love to go to the Barclays RAW celebration.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



ShowStopper said:


> But they're better than the current generation.


The current gen is the most athletic gen I have ever seen in the history of pro wrestling. However, the writing is horse shit.

What's the point of seeing all these legends when there is the WWE network. If you wanna watch them, just browse the on-demand videos. When I see the likes of Taker and HBK and they have white hair/beards, looking like wrinkled fucks, it just depresses me lol.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



nyelator said:


> Would not be shocked if Nash,Hall,and Waltman all show up.


I was expecting a Kliq or DX reunion. Wouldn't surpirse me if they throw some shade at NWO or WCW/monday night wars during a backstage segment, too. Really, DX having a face off with SHIELD is most likely. Scott Hall and Nash facing off with Finn and AJ would be.....too sweet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Leon Knuckles said:


> The current gen is the most athletic gen I have ever seen in the history of pro wrestling. However, the writing is horse shit.
> 
> What's the point of seeing all these legends when there is the WWE network. If you wanna watch them, just browse the on-demand videos. When I see the likes of Taker and HBK and they have white hair/beards, looking like wrinkled fucks, it just depresses me lol.


Athleticism means fuck-all. Charisma, mic skills, and character are all much more important.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



ShowStopper said:


> Athleticism means fuck-all. Charisma, mic skills, and character are all much more important.


Lots of performers today have charisma, but like I said, the writing absolutely sucks. It is corny and childish. Having said that, I see charisma in New Day, Usos, Rusev, Corbin (yes-he can be a good heel), Miz, Ambrose, Rollins, Styles, etc. Lots of these guys have potential - but with bad writing - it is difficult to put that potential into action.

Take Rusev for example. He could be a star. He is the full-package. But WWE simply doesn't know how to make stars anymore, or they do but they don't want to for some fucked up reason.

WWE is a public company now, meaning they have to answer to shareholders. Anything that costs money (stage setups, pyro, props, etc) will be questioned by shareholders. Anything that is not politically correct will be questioned by shareholders. It's all fucked. It makes me sad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Lots of performers today have charisma, but like I said, the writing absolutely sucks. It is corny and childish. Having said that, I see charisma in New Day, Usos, Rusev, Corbin (yes-he can be a good heel), Miz, Ambrose, Rollins, Styles, etc. Lots of these guys have potential - but with bad writing - it is difficult to put that potential into action.
> 
> Take Rusev for example. He could be a star. He is the full-package. But WWE simply doesn't know how to make stars anymore, or they do but they don't want to for some fucked up reason.
> 
> WWE is a public company now, meaning they have to answer to shareholders. Anything that costs money (stage setups, pyro, props, etc) will be questioned by shareholders. Anything that is not politically correct will be questioned by shareholders. It's all fucked. It makes me sad.


None of those guys have charisma compared to some of the all time greats like Flair, HBK, Savage, Taker, Foley, etc. It's like comparing Robert Deniro to Bullwinkle.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



ShowStopper said:


> None of those guys have charisma compared to some of the all time greats like Flair, HBK, Savage, Taker, Foley, etc. It's like comparing Robert Deniro to Bullwinkle.


This is true and I'm not arguing with you. But those guys are washed now - and what was once charisma has now turned into nostalgia and nothing more.

When I see HBK, I remember what he once was, but all I see is an aging ******* rancher. Flair just had a heart attack and Taker is practically bones and wrinkles. Foley is not the same and it's obvious he's winging it for a paycheck. And Savage, well, RIP Savage.

At least the new gen can bring us new joy - well I see potential in them, even if WWE doesn't know what they're doing. I think a lot of these new guys can strike gold if they weren't restrained with a script. New Day, Usos, Rusev - they got jokes for days. Miz and Corbin - they can heel it up pretty well. Owens too. I think even Roman and Joe can surprise us if they didn't have to follow a script.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Leon Knuckles said:


> This is true and I'm not arguing with you. But those guys are washed now - and what was once charisma has now turned into nostalgia and nothing more.
> 
> When I see HBK, I remember what he once was, but all I see is an aging ******* rancher. Flair just had a heart attack and Taker is practically bones and wrinkles. Foley is not the same and it's obvious he's winging it for a paycheck. And Savage, well, RIP Savage.
> 
> At least the new gen can bring us new joy - well I see potential in them, even if WWE doesn't know what they're doing. I think a lot of these new guys can strike gold if they weren't restrained with a script. New Day, Usos, Rusev - they got jokes for days. Miz and Corbin - they can heel it up pretty well. Owens too. I think even Roman and Joe can surprise us if they didn't have to follow a script.


Dude...they're going to be on Raw for one night...celebrating the 25th anniversary of the show that THEY made. Only reason the current geeks have a show to be on is because of the old timers. And the current generation doesn't bring much joy. They suck and are boring as fuck. All I read about is this 'potential' they have for years and years and never see it on TV.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



december_blue said:


> It would be awesome if they could get Steve Austin or The Rock to come back for the 25th-anniversary show as well.


If Austin does get booked, I doubt we'll hear about it. Think he prefers his returns to be unadvertised.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



ShowStopper said:


> Dude...they're going to be on Raw for one night...celebrating the 25th anniversary of the show that THEY made. Only reason the current geeks have a show to be on is because of the old timers. And the current generation doesn't bring much joy. They suck and are boring as fuck. All I read about is this 'potential' they have for years and years and never see it on TV.


What's the point in watching a show that "sucks and is boring as fuck"?

You are torturing yourself lol.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

WWE RAW: The senior citizens edition presented by Depend, keep on crapping :cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Leon Knuckles said:


> What's the point in watching a show that "sucks and is boring as fuck"?
> 
> You are torturing yourself lol.


Some kind of deflection right there.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Don't want to see nostalgia driven matches, with 50+ year olds ambling about, thanks.

Here's what I want to see:

HBK, Nash, Hall come out for the nostalgia pop. Everything's just great until they start "Too Sweeting" each other.
Anderson & Gallows' music hits. They walk out onto the ramp, look like they're about to start talking when Styles and Balor attack The Kliq from behind. Anderson & Gallows join them in the beatdown. Nash, Hall, HBK are destroyed until ...

HHH's music hits, but The Club high-tail it before Hunter gets to the ring. They all smile smugly at HHH from in the crowd, holding up the "Too Sweet" signs. Balor and Styles have turned heel and Styles officially joins The Club on RAW.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

I'm definitely trying to get tickets for the Manhattan center show. Should be a special night. I've always loved the look of shows from there too.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Leon Knuckles said:


> This is true and I'm not arguing with you. But those guys are washed now - and what was once charisma has now turned into nostalgia and nothing more.
> 
> When I see HBK, I remember what he once was, but all I see is an aging ******* rancher. Flair just had a heart attack and Taker is practically bones and wrinkles. Foley is not the same and it's obvious he's winging it for a paycheck. And Savage, well, RIP Savage.
> 
> At least the new gen can bring us new joy - well I see potential in them, even if WWE doesn't know what they're doing. I think a lot of these new guys can strike gold if they weren't restrained with a script. New Day, Usos, Rusev - they got jokes for days. Miz and Corbin - they can heel it up pretty well. Owens too. I think even Roman and Joe can surprise us if they didn't have to follow a script.


Bobby Roode would be fucking gold if he was written properly.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



ShowStopper said:


> Dude...they're going to be on Raw for one night...celebrating the 25th anniversary of the show that THEY made. *Only reason the current geeks have a show to be on is because of the old timers.*


That's funny, the same exact thing could be said about Austin, HBK, Taker, Flair etc... when then were wrestling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Zappers said:


> That's funny, the same exact thing could be said about Austin, HBK, Taker, Flair etc... when then were wrestling.


I never said that couldn't be said. But complaining 'old timers' are on one episode of Raw that is celebrating the 25th year of the show..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Hoping this is as good as RAW 1000 but doubtful. However, it it is around the time the build-up for the Rumble will be in motion, which is obviously the start of the road to WM. So maybe we could get some pretty cool and surprising moments.

Will this be the go-home show for the Rumble btw? Rumble is on the 28th right? :mark:


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



ShowStopper said:


> I never said that couldn't be said. But complaining 'old timers' are on one episode of Raw that is celebrating the 25th year of the show..


I'm personally not complaining at all that they will be there. Glad to see them there. Plus don't forget wrestling was around way before 1993. Just saying a lot of what the 90's showcased was done before in the 70's & 80's. Maybe not as risque, but there was plenty of talented male & female wrestlers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Zappers said:


> I'm personally not complaining at all that they will be there. Glad to see them there. Plus don't forget wrestling was around way before 1993. Just saying a lot of what the 90's showcased was done before in the 70's & 80's. Maybe not as risque, but there was plenty of talented male & female wrestlers.


I know that there were wrestlers before the wrestlers of the 90's. I'm not the one in need a history lesson. There are some that don't even know wrestling existed before the Ruthless Aggression Era.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



ShowStopper said:


> I never said that couldn't be said. But complaining 'old timers' are on one episode of Raw that is celebrating the 25th year of the show..


But they are not just on one episode of Raw. Part-timers are constantly taking up spots that the young guns could and should have. If this was a special one-time thing, then yes, I'm all for it. But this is no different from other anniversary celebrations, WrestleMania, SummerSlam, etc.

We just saw HBK dressed up as Colonel Sanders not too recently. That was lame as hell.

We just saw Taker at WM. Taker's WM appearances have become more lame as the years went on.

We just saw Flair in a detailed program with Charlotte. Lame.

The excitement is gone when they keep bringing back the same people. Nostalgia can only work so much.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Hard to believe it's been 25 yrs. A show that has seen ups and downs but has still survived. Looking forward to seeing what they have in store for the 25th anniversary show.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



#Taker said:


> Yeah, TELL EVERYONE THAT TAKER WILL SHOW UP. FUCKING GENIUS. That god-tier pop is gone now.


Eh, given ticket sales lately, selling tickets is far more of a concern to WWE than making things sound cool on TV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Leon Knuckles said:


> But they are not just on one episode of Raw. Part-timers are constantly taking up spots that the young guns could and should have. If this was a special one-time thing, then yes, I'm all for it. But this is no different from other anniversary celebrations, WrestleMania, SummerSlam, etc.
> 
> We just saw HBK dressed up as Colonel Sanders not too recently. That was lame as hell.
> 
> ...


Taker I agree with. HBK showing up on a pre show dressed up in a costume takes away a spot from someone?

Flair hasn't been on Raw in ages.

None of this makes any sense. Brock is the biggest culprit.

So, in alot of cases, yes, it will be one Raw. Celebrating a show that *THEY* built, not the current day geeks. You might not get nostalgia out of it. But there are plenty that still enjoy seeing guys that built the company.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



ShowStopper said:


> I know that there were wrestlers before the wrestlers of the 90's. I'm not the one in need a history lesson. There are some that don't even know wrestling existed before the Ruthless Aggression Era.



Question, why call the current roster basically hacks though? There are plenty of talented men & women in this latest era imo. Plus, every era has highs & low points. It's just a fact of the business.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Zappers said:


> Question, why call the current roster basically hacks though? There are plenty of talented men & women in this latest era imo. Plus, every era has highs & low points. It's just a fact of the business.


There is talent there. But not much in charisma, mic skills, or character. Some of that is on booking, some isn't. The New Generation era was terribly booked, but it didn't stop guys like Bret, HBK, Taker, Razor, and Diesel from showing out.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



ShowStopper said:


> I know that there were wrestlers before the wrestlers of the 90's. I'm not the one in need a history lesson. There are some that don't even know wrestling existed before the Ruthless Aggression Era.


Everyone knows that pro wrestling was invented by Vince McMahon in the early 80's. >


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



validreasoning said:


> The Manhattan center has me fascinated. Raw has never aired from two different buildings so wonder how they will work around that.
> 
> Will we get the classic raw setup from 1993?


MY god I hope so... afterall WWE are failing to fill arenas now days, they will most likely fill that place lol


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



ShowStopper said:


> There is talent there. But not much in charisma, mic skills, or character. Some of that is on booking, some isn't. The New Generation era was terribly booked, but it didn't stop guys like Bret, HBK, Taker, Razor, and Diesel from showing out.


Well there are plenty of wrestlers that are good on the mic & character. Plenty. 

And as far as Bret, HBK, Taker, Razer, and Diesel showing out. They weren't showing out over terrible booking. First off, all that stuff they did was planned out by bookers that had the luxury of company vs company competition. They were given a LOT more lead way on what they could say or do on TV. Less restrictions. If those guys were around now they would have been toned down for sure. And would look "boring" as compared to yesterday.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

#TakerReturnsToAction








































Hopefully they can get a few more names to show up too. Bret perhaps, Stone Cold and maybe a couple of surprises.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

I hope it's ABA Undertaker.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Kevin Nash :deanfpalm


----------



## Anglefan4lifeV1 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Leon Knuckles said:


> The current gen is the most athletic gen I have ever seen in the history of pro wrestling. However, the writing is horse shit.
> 
> *What's the point of seeing all these legends when there is the WWE network. If you wanna watch them, just browse the on-demand videos. When I see the likes of Taker and HBK and they have white hair/beards, looking like wrinkled fucks, it just depresses me lol*.


Well I'm sorry that you feel that way. It's a part of life and will happen to us all. For a lot of wrestling fans, their worth doesn't end when they retire. We want to see them. The point of the Network is to see them in their prime, on demand.

A lot of us love the opportunity to see them "one more time". Cheer them, applaud them, and thank them for the years of entertainment, putting their bodies on the line, and not seeing their families.

This means even more for the wrestlers than it does for the fans. They want to hear the pop, the music, the "one more match" etc. Even the young blood should love the rubs they got (Ask heath how much fun it was getting beat up by legends or even the Shield when they had segments with Roddy Piper, Rock, Taker, or Jake the Snake or even Evolution.)

Without some of these guys lighting the wrestling world on fire, we wouldn't still be here today talking about rumbles and manias. Without the crew they had, there wouldn't be a 25 anniversary. A weekly episodic wrestling soap opera with no breaks has 0 reasons to be successful. 

My Personal mark out moments live were WM 31 Sting vs HHH when we saw DX come out followed by the NWO music. Woah did we all go bananas in the crowd. Also 33 when the Hardy Boys made their return. Crowd. Went. Nuts. 

We love the older guard, they define the greatest most profitable time to be a wrestling fan. When it was COOL. Sounds insane, I know. When someone from the past shows up, there's a 0-100 difference in having IT. Crowd in the palm of their hand.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Anglefan4lifeV1 said:


> Well I'm sorry that you feel that way. It's a part of life and will happen to us all. For a lot of wrestling fans, their worth doesn't end when they retire. We want to see them. The point of the Network is to see them in their prime, on demand.
> 
> A lot of us love the opportunity to see them "one more time". Cheer them, applaud them, and thank them for the years of entertainment, putting their bodies on the line, and not seeing their families.
> 
> ...


But they already had their moment.

Flair had a whole retirement thing.

HBK had his final match with Taker - to loud pops and emotional chants.

Taker gets the "THANK YOU TAKER" chant every time he wrestles.

This is nothing new. It's all been done... to the point of being overdone.


----------



## Anglefan4lifeV1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Zappers said:


> Well there are plenty of wrestlers that are good on the mic & character. Plenty.
> 
> And as far as Bret, HBK, Taker, Razer, and Diesel showing out. They weren't showing out over terrible booking. First off, all that stuff they did was planned out by bookers that had the luxury of company vs company competition. They were given a LOT more lead way on what they could say or do on TV. Less restrictions. If those guys were around now they would have been toned down for sure. And would look "boring" as compared to yesterday.


Of course if those guys were in modern WWE, they would suck. Thats exactly the point. What you dont seem to understand is that its a booking choice to not let them have that freedom. It's not like the censors changed. If anything, its all more laxed and you can get away with a lot more on tv in 2017. Even the racist, sexist stuff is okay as long as wwe stick to "they are portraying individuals who arent real" like they did when Jinder was being racist. 

Booking was DEFINITELY worse in the mid 90's. Viscera was main eventing for christ sakes. They literally were on the path to going out of business. 

Also the guys who are pretty good on the mic have the freedom to stand out. Bray, New Day, Breezango, Dolph, Usos, Enzo, Miz etc all have that freedom you speak of off the top of my head. Now are they even remotely close in the grand scheme? Not really. Still good. Problem is a lot of the new guys don't have the ability to cut an improvised promo. They rarely speak up in fear. The ones that do, make it. Jinder Mahal even says Vince is willing to talk about what he wants and the freedom he gets with advice. Essentially saying how Vince wants you to challenge proactively and MAY even reward you. 

Sure there's always the Neville and the Cody examples, but there's literally only so much room at the top. This roster is stacked.



Leon Knuckles said:


> But they already had their moment.
> 
> Flair had a whole retirement thing.
> 
> ...


Well, they didnt die after those moments, so I don't see a problem with coming back, especially whens it generates buzz.

Look man, when these guys die, they cant come back. You know how badly I want to hear Pipers music hit and see Piper hard sell a match? Damn do I miss Pipers Pit.

The only difference I'm getting is you want them to be thanked once. Once that moment passes, they shouldn't resurface at all. Regardless of the buzz it obviously makes (this thread, twitter, NYT article). I wouldnt be shocked if Barclays doesnt sell out because most want to go to the manhattan center.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

I'm always down for an Austin and Rock segment :draper2

Shit HBK can super kick Bret if he can take it :draper2 

Give me every last bit of nostalgia ya can I don't care :draper2


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Guessing this is the Raw where they announce Taker's headlining the 2018 Hall of Fame. He comes out, Brooklyn crowd gives him huge respect, maybe he cuts a promo, and probably chokeslams some jobber before leaving.

Sounds good to me.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



HankHill_85 said:


> Guessing this is the Raw where they announce Taker's headlining the 2018 Hall of Fame. He comes out, Brooklyn crowd gives him huge respect, maybe he cuts a promo, and probably chokeslams some jobber before leaving.
> 
> Sounds good to me.


This thought never crossed my mind. Yep I think you hit the nail right on the head


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Zappers said:


> Well there are plenty of wrestlers that are good on the mic & character. Plenty.


I don't agree at all. 



> And as far as Bret, HBK, Taker, Razer, and Diesel showing out. They weren't showing out over terrible booking. First off, all that stuff they did was planned out by bookers that had the luxury of company vs company competition. They were given a LOT more lead way on what they could say or do on TV. Less restrictions. If those guys were around now they would have been toned down for sure. And would look "boring" as compared to yesterday.


You kind of made my point for me. The booking for the NG era was bad, and those guys still came off as entertaining most of the time. The same can't really be said for these guys. And my main point, charisma, it's not even close.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

*This show should be F'n mint! Will be first televised Raw I bother watching in I can't remember how long!*


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

We better get an appearance from the second half of the first ever Raw main event!!! Damien Demento!!! We can have Undertaker even chokeslam him lol. 

But no really, I'm pretty excited for this Raw and hope we see some coll stuff we've not seen in awhile, maybe a few people we rarely see who helped shape Raw into what it is today. Jan can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

With Shawn and Nash at the smaller venue, Manhattan Center, in which Raw first took place in for awhile until they broke off into other arenas, I might actually consider going to this version of Raw. Could be fun, especially if they're going to do a meet & greet with Shawn and Nash like I read. Could be a good time. And the Manhattan Center is literally 15 mins from where I live.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

It will be familiar for Nash, performing in front of a half empty house.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Two different arenas? How the hell is that going to work?


----------



## werwed40 (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Anyone know anything about presale codes? I'm going to the Rumble a week after and will be in New York before anyway. Would be nice to get decent tickets for this.
Also wondering if and when there will be a ticket sale for the Manhattan Center since I'd rather go there than to Barclays.

Edit: I know most presales are tomorrow. Just wanted to know if someone knew a way to access the Jets presale today.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



ShowStopper said:


> I don't agree at all.
> 
> 
> 
> You kind of made my point for me. The booking for the NG era was bad, and those guys still came off as entertaining most of the time. The same can't really be said for these guys. And my main point, charisma, it's not even close.


You can see the new guys' lack of charisma in shows like Table for 3 also. Watch Kevin Nash, HBK, Aj Styles (Styles has some charisma) thing and compare it to the Shield one. What a boring interview it was with 3 Shield guys. And I am not knocking anyone of them. They seem like a good guys but they are not that flashy personalities. 

Look at these real men! These bad ass real men personalities are missing. Guys who drink beer and take no shit and tell the head booker to go fuck himself if they are not happy how things are:


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

*RAW'S 25TH Anniversary - Undertaker Returns?!*

Monday January 22, 2018 Monday Night RAW celebrates it's 25th anniversary.
Legends are set to appear. Bret Hart, Mick Foley, Shawn Michaels, Kevin Nash are the confirmed legends according to WWE. 
Undertaker is featured on the poster, which means he will be there. Why would they feature him on a photo and then not have him at the event?
My question is, what do you think Taker does at that Raw? Does he announce his retirement and announces he is the first inductee of the WWE Hall of Fame class of 2018? Does he declare a spot in the 2018 Royal Rumble? That match is easy enough where he doesn't have to put a shit ton of work in basically just hit moves and a finisher here and there then toss guys over the ropes. Or does he show up cut a promo and chokeslam someone or someones. 
I think WWE should bring in Sting and let us have that one nostalgic moment even though the 2 have never been in the ring as their legendary characters.What does everyone think?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: RAW'S 25TH Anniversary- Undertaker Return?!*

Don't know what he does. Maybe he just crushes some jobber. Though what I hope happens is WWE announces he's the headliner of the class of 2018 with him there in person to get the thanks from the crowd. If anyone deserves such an honor it's him.

I really hope Austin shows up to this one.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW'S 25TH Anniversary- Undertaker Return?!*

I imagine they will go all out to make this Raw a great one. I'm actually looking forward to it.


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: RAW'S 25TH Anniversary- Undertaker Return?!*



Jedah said:


> Don't know what he does. Maybe he just crushes some jobber. Though what I hope happens is WWE announces he's the headliner of the class of 2018 with him there in person to get the thanks from the crowd. If anyone deserves such an honor it's him.
> 
> I really hope Austin shows up to this one.


I agree with you. Taker deserves a nice sendoff, but the thing that has my mind going crazy is, why wait a full year after WM 33 to announce he is done? I guess he loves keeping us wrestling fans guessing. But, nonetheless his appearance alone makes the show must see. 
I agree. Stone Cold NEEDS to be there. The ROCK needs to be there. Reunite DX and NWO for a segment. I think this might be where WWE brings Hogan back as part of the NWO. Have good ol' JR and King call the show or have jr and king replace corey graves and the fucking awful booker t. I would rather listen to someone on a shitty microphone with static than booker t, he sucks!!! Like his in ring work, he is over rated as shit. Plus, he is hated by a lot of the guys in the backstage. But I digress about Booker T.
They also need to bring in Lita, Trish and other of the women from the past 25 years. 
Eric Bischoff should come out to confront Stephanie and Kurt Angle (provided Angle is still gm).



MC 16 said:


> I imagine they will go all out to make this Raw a great one. I'm actually looking forward to it.


I know they will They go all out for the special celebrations.
Undertaker was on the 900th episode of Smackdown last year too, so he can do something similar to that, hype a big Rumble match or something like that too, just thought of it.
~Alex


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: RAW'S 25TH Anniversary - Undertaker Returns?!*

They should get Rock, Stone Cold, Goldberg, and any other old timer that wont stay away, for the show as well. 

RAW, Smackdown, and NXT should then band together and Kayfabe murder every one of them.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW'S 25TH Anniversary - Undertaker Returns?!*

Can't wait to see him back.


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: RAW'S 25TH Anniversary - Undertaker Returns?!*



Jables said:


> They should get Rock, Stone Cold, Goldberg, and any other old timer that wont stay away, for the show as well.
> 
> RAW, Smackdown, and NXT should then band together and Kayfabe murder every one of them.


:jericho3:yes:brock4:heyman6:vince2:hunter



taker1986 said:


> Can't wait to see him back.


Me too! Good start for the WWE in 2018.


----------



## DeadGirl Inc (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: RAW'S 25TH Anniversary - Undertaker Returns?!*

I hope he is being announced as the first inductee into 2018 HOF...I love the guy to death, but please don’t have him wrestle again [emoji20]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW'S 25TH Anniversary - Undertaker Returns?!*

I would love to watch Undertaker wrestle an actual last match, but only if he can go back to at least his 80%. I mean, let him rest another year, fix his hair, lose some weight (he was obviously fat in his match against Reigns) and if, after all of that, he can move and perform better than this year, give him his long deserved retirement match. Performing just like he did against Bray Wyatt two years ago would be enough for me.


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

I'd like to see them announce Taker as going into the HOF and while Taker is in the ring doing his thing Sting's music hits and challenges Taker to WM match. One last match and a proper send off for both of them. BOOM you have you WM main event/Co main event. And of course Taker wins.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Everyone talking about Taker and I'm just curious how they're going to air 2 live events in 2 different arenas. Different channels? Different hours? How's it going to work?


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

I feel like HOF announcement for 'Taker is likely. But someone interrupting him and challenging him to a final match would be awesome too. It'd have to be Cena.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

I keep getting surprised over and over again due to the extent of how much WWE insists upon including Smackdown stars on the RAW show.

What was the point of the brand split if they keep doing this?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



DJ Punk said:


> Everyone talking about Taker and I'm just curious how they're going to air 2 live events in 2 different arenas. Different channels? Different hours? How's it going to work?


Its pretty easy, you just go back and forth lol.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



HBKRollins said:


> Its pretty easy, you just go back and forth lol.


Through 2 different channels or they're just going to show what's going on in one building and then the other back and forth?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



wwe9391 said:


> Hoping Undertaker appearance is for after the TV show ends unless its the ABA undertaker. Im hoping he doesn't have a match at WM. Dont ruin that great ending to his career


What great ending? Out of all the guys who have had their last matches at Wrestlemania, Flair, HBK and Taker, it's Taker's who's been the worst out of the three. It should have been Cena in there with him.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

I've said it 1,000 times: Undertaker ain't retired. And if he doesn't give a real retirement speech/moment on the show then that'll confirm it


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Wonder if this appearance of the Undertaker is to officially annouce his retirement?

HOF 2018 inductee maybe?


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

So RAW is broadcasting in Two locations? That is awesome, they did it with WcW nitro when they bought it.
Maybe they switch back and fourth.


----------



## nicholascanada (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Anyone get tickets today for the Manhattan Center show in the presale?

I got front row floor and have never been front row for a WWE event before. Taker, Shawn Michaels and The Undertaker confirmed for the show at Manhattan Center. Intimate RAW, on a 25yr milestone, might end up being pretty darn sweet.


----------



## werwed40 (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

I completely missed it. Tried finding it on Friday morning but the Manhattan Center event just wasn't there for me :/
Just for my info: Can anyone tell me what the price range of the tickets for Manhattan Center were?

Still got lower level tickets for RAW in the Barclays though.. If anyone wants to change tickets just message me.

EDIT: Having a hard time deciding what to do next. If Undertaker comes to the Barclays I'm okay. But if he's only in the Manhattan Center I might wait to see how the ticketprices develop on stubhub and sell my Barclays for a MC ticket.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

The Undertaker was turned in a complete joke by WWE. What's the point of having him back on RAW?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



werwed40 said:


> I completely missed it. Tried finding it on Friday morning but the Manhattan Center event just wasn't there for me :/
> Just for my info: Can anyone tell me what the price range of the tickets for Manhattan Center were?


The cheapest tickets were $78 before tax and fees and the most expensive were $803 before tax and fees but it does include a meet and greet. Most tickets seemed to be in the $150-250 range though



> EDIT: Having a hard time deciding what to do next. If Undertaker comes to the Barclays I'm okay. But if he's only in the Manhattan Center I might wait to see how the ticketprices develop on stubhub and sell my Barclays for a MC ticket.


With capacity being so low at mc and demand so high I can't see stubhub prices going anywhere but up the closer it gets to the show.

Barclays will have lots of big names so wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## nicholascanada (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

Yes great small venue and Undertaker is only at Manhattan Centre..I think the atmosphere there will be crazy good.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



validreasoning said:


>


Is this a photo of Raw from 1993 or 2018???


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*

*Undertaker comes out to formally retired.

Cena music hits, asking for 1 more match.




















Lights go out.

Cena's knocked out, and Sting is over him with his bat; he points to the Undertaker .. for a WM match.

Eh I wish.*


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Mysteriobiceps said:


> You can see the new guys' lack of charisma in shows like Table for 3 also. Watch Kevin Nash, HBK, Aj Styles (Styles has some charisma) thing and compare it to the Shield one. What a boring interview it was with 3 Shield guys. And I am not knocking anyone of them. They seem like a good guys but they are not that flashy personalities.
> 
> Look at these real men! These bad ass real men personalities are missing. Guys who drink beer and take no shit and tell the head booker to go fuck himself if they are not happy how things are:


Those aren't real men. Those are a bunch of buffoons acting like Idiots. You want wrestlers to act like that? Yeah. No.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> Those aren't real men. Those are a bunch of buffoons acting like Idiots. You want wrestlers to act like that? Yeah. No.


Says a guy with "charisma vacuum and worst promo cutter of the world" Ricochet in his signature :lol

Those guys maybe act like bunch of buffoons but they have charisma and confidence. Locker room is bunch of pussies playing video games nowadays.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Mysteriobiceps said:


> Says a guy with "charisma vacuum and worst promo cutter of the world" Ricochet in his signature :lol
> 
> Those guys maybe act like bunch of buffoons but they have charisma and confidence. Locker room is bunch of pussies playing video games nowadays.


I don't know why you or anyone else is worried about what goes on in the locker room. What should they be doing? Doing Coke and Fucking?

And for the record I''' admit Ricochet may not be the best talker but he's good in the ring and I'll take that over that moronic mess in that video any day of the week.


----------



## hbk826 (Aug 4, 2007)

Per Ticket Drew on the November 1, 2017 edition of the Wrestling Reality with Justin LaBar podcast:

Expect Undertaker to compete in the main event of Raw 25, probably against Kane. Also expect the show to be 4-5 hours since it's dual venue and that'll give each venue adequate content.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929890892802076674


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

4 - 5 hours??? People can barely get through 3 hours sometimes :lol It's gonna be a bit of a slog lol.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

So Taker is good to go for Mania then. 

And 4-5 hours? Fuck that shit :lol


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

He deserve that send off. 
1 last match vs. his "Brother".

*#ThankYouTaker*


----------



## BlazeFury (Jul 11, 2017)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Noooo, damn it. I was really hoping we would finally get a shorter show filled with only good stuff. And Rumble's in the same week.

Fuck this.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Yes let's have Undertaker, Kane and Big Show too (Y) destroy themselves one last time, and never come back.
Then we got Roman Reigns giving the speech about another ''end of an era''...:serious:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

I get it's the 25th anniversary but 4-5 hours is too long. I love nostalgia, for the most part, and it fits for this kind of show. But honestly watching Taker and Kane wrestle each other in 2018...eh.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

4-5 hours lol. No thanks. Their 3 hour shows should be that stacked every week to justify being so long anyway.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Hmm....4-5 hours of Raw isn't long enough. Let's make it 6 hours :vince5


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

4-5 hours of RAW sounds like utter torture, not gonna lie.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> 4-5 hours of RAW sounds like utter torture, not gonna lie.


4-5 hours of WWE :CENA

Is this Jigsaw's new form of torture in the SAW films?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

whole lotta nope.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*



DammitC said:


> Hmm....4-5 hours of Raw isn't long enough. Let's make it 6 hours :vince5


Fuck it, let's make it 24 Hours

Jack Bauer this bitch :vince5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

*I just looked up Justin and he seems credible, and a few industry guys and insiders follow him. If Taker is indeed fighting Kane, it makes you wonder if Strowman is going to beat him.*


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Nobody is going to watch it if it's that long. It will be he lowest rated anniversary show they've ever done.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Hopefully Kane and Taker will retire each other in one last hurrah that caps off both character's stories. Both are a shell of their former selves and I don't really need to see either of them any more.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I just looked up Justin and he seems credible, and a few industry guys and insiders follow him. If Taker is indeed fighting Kane, it makes you wonder if Strowman is going to beat him.*


Strowman is definitely beating Kane. It's the only reason they are building him up.

Taker doesn't need the rub obviously, it's just going to be a send off for him, maybe Kane too, I mean the guy is 50. I think they're giving Kane this last run to pass off to :braun Taker and Kane heading for retirement after a match against each other as kayfabe Brothers at the 25th Anniversary, just seems perfect to me.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

All of you cry and complain like if it were mandatory watch all the show.:lol

I never watched the entire thing, except when it was one hour only in the good old Bret/Shawn/Ramon era.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

4 or 5 hours? Holy fuck.

DVR to the rescue, so it'll be more like 37 minutes and 12 seconds of actual viewing time for me.

Give or take 20 minutes.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Maybe a pre-show for an hour on the network and the rest on TV. Either way, I don't mind.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

That would be a better send off match than the one he got at WM.

Wouldn't be surprised if Taker requested another match after what happened at WM 33.

No one who takes pride in their work would be happy with that as a farewell match.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Prime-time is 8-11pm so there is zero point having it longer than that as USA would have to pay the extra hours rights fees while not being able to recoup the prime-time advertising fees



Bowser said:


> Nobody is going to watch it if it's that long. It will be he lowest rated anniversary show they've ever done.


A ton of people are going to watch the 25th anniversary show regardless. It's going to be the most watched episode since March 2015 more than likely and easily beating 900 SD anniversary which averaged 2.7 million over 2 hours. If it aired till 12am nearly everyone would stay watching. If it started airing at 7pm alot won't because they won't remember the show starts that early


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*



Afrolatino said:


> Yes let's have Undertaker, Kane and Big Show too (Y) destroy themselves one last time, and never come back.
> Then *we got Roman Reigns giving the speech about another* ''end of an era''...:serious:


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

I won't comment on this 4-5 hours shit, because there's an even shittier thing than it which is Taker wrestling! AGAIN! ENOUGH IS FUCKING ENOUGH! Just let it go already and retire! I swear his legacy is ruined forever, and another terrible match will make him join the likes of Jim Duggan and SGT Slaughter. The last wrestler I've ever imagined would embarrass himself like that and overstay his welcome was Taker. Whenever I think of him nowadays I don't think of the legendary Phenom I grew up watching, I just think of the old man who had the worst """retirement""" match ever and can't even walk proberly anymore. Have some respect for yourself, your legacy and your fans for fuck's sake and retire. Holy shit.


----------



## Insideyourhead (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

If it's true. That's really stupid on both accounts.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

*Remind to have a pillow and blanket around me so I don't fall asleep while watching. *


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*



Afrolatino said:


> All of you cry and complain like if it were mandatory watch all the show.:lol
> 
> I never watched the entire thing, except when it was one hour only in the good old Bret/Shawn/Ramon era.


I was going to say the ratings might take a hit with it being 4-5 hours, because pretty much nobody is going to consistently watch 5 hours live, but I guess with it being the 25th Anniversary, they are most likely going to have big moments/surprises happening and a lot for people to talk about, which may get it trending and get more to tune in.

And if they have Kane vs Taker as the Main Event or something ahead of time, people are definitely going to tune in to see that Live if they can.

It's just over facing people really. 5 hours would be insane.



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> *Remind to have a pillow and blanket around me so I don't fall asleep while watching. *


Hopefully it's as good as RAW 1000 and I won't have to worry about that. That episode seemed to have so much happening at once, and returns, it was great. This should be an even bigger deal with it being the 25th Anniversay, so I hope they are going all out if this is really scheduled for 4-5 hours. They are going to have to do a bunch of good matches/surprises to keep people watching. I can barely watch an hour of current RAW let alone 5 :lol


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Yes please, have Undertaker in one more match 
I don´t care if it´s only 5 minutes, or even a tag match, anything to remove the credential of "I retired the Undertaker" from Reigns.


----------



## Alberta_Beef (May 20, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> 4-5 hours of RAW sounds like utter torture, not gonna lie.


It's only utter torture if you assume it's going to be like every other week. Let's assume for a moment it is 5 hours, it won't be 5 hours of the current programming. It will likely be 90 minutes of classic matches, 45 minutes of nostalgia matches (Taker vs Kane in a Casket match maybe?, probably a Triple H match as well), which would essentially bring the regular programming down to 2 hours and 45 minutes, since it is a major even that will likely include the defense of every Raw title and that is not even factoring in that SDL superstars will be on hand for the show as well. I honestly think it will be better despite it being longer because they will load on on main event type matches and nostalgia matches.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

If Undertaker does compete I'm guessing it's to start a program with whoever he faces at Mania, I expect a run in or a challenge on the show. Cena perhaps?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*



Alberta_Beef said:


> It's only utter torture if you assume it's going to be like every other week. Let's assume for a moment it is 5 hours, it won't be 5 hours of the current programming. It will likely be 90 minutes of classic matches, 45 minutes of nostalgia matches (Taker vs Kane in a Casket match maybe?, probably a Triple H match as well), which would essentially bring the regular programming down to 2 hours and 45 minutes, since it is a major even that will likely include the defense of every Raw title and that is not even factoring in that SDL superstars will be on hand for the show as well. I honestly think it will be better despite it being longer because they will load on on main event type matches and nostalgia matches.


I hope you're right, 100%, but this is a company that often fails to make 3 hours entertaining. I'm not gonna say that every episode of RAW is poor because that's totally not the case, but when you look at the amount of 3 hour shows that can be tricky to sit through, it's hard to get excited when you stick another 1 or 2 hours on top, even if the big names will be out. If you just added that extra spice to the regular 3 hour show then it would be great i think. It wouldn't hurt one or two programs to get a week off to make room for the special attractions if they absolutely needed it.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

*See this is what happens when RAW isn't 2 hours anymore, you can't do three hour specials that people would normally get excited for.

So it's either do another 3 hour show (which we already see every week) or add another hour and make people scream and panic about it.*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*



yeahright2 said:


> Yes please, have Undertaker in one more match
> I don´t care if it´s only 5 minutes, or even a tag match, anything to remove the credential of "I retired the Undertaker" from Reigns.


It'll probably be a better match as well.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

I wonder how many people are gonna claim they knew all along that Taker wasn't retiring. I've been saying all year he's not retired and all I get is shitbirds calling me crazy

Well I'm not crazy! Now give me my e-cred bitches!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

WWE obviously want the crowd to chant 'you still got it' and 'one more match', followed by the Mania return.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*



validreasoning said:


> Prime-time is 8-11pm so there is zero point having it longer than that as USA would have to pay the extra hours rights fees while not being able to recoup the prime-time advertising fees
> 
> 
> 
> A ton of people are going to watch the 25th anniversary show regardless. It's going to be the most watched episode since March 2015 more than likely and easily beating 900 SD anniversary which averaged 2.7 million over 2 hours. If it aired till 12am nearly everyone would stay watching. If it started airing at 7pm alot won't because they won't remember the show starts that early


7-12 EST will probably be the best bet if they do 5 hours


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

He's not gonna have his last match ever at fucking Raw. Of course he's working 'Mania.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

4 to 5? I can't even tolerate 3.:sodone

Then they wonder why their audiences get ran off.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

4-5 hours?!


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

even if its 12 hours long it doesnt matter. Im watching clips on youtube or downloading it and skipping most of the bullshit. do any of you still sit through all 3 hours of RAW? dont waste your fucking time.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Fucking Kane, Jesus Christ. If the idea is to have a great match because his last one was terrible they couldn't have picked a worse opponent. These two have had a dozen matches against each other, none of them have been good, they aren't going to start having good matches in their 50s.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

So they can book Roman to come out to the main event of Kane, Taker, and Show. Take them all out. The Penultimate Coronation before his Coronation at WM 34. 4-5 hours? I have a life LOL. Most Casuals don't want to watch 1 hour of this shit. I mean they are luckey if they get 45 minutes that is watchable. We have to watch 3.5 hours of crap and more crap. To get to Taker main eventing against Kane? WWE still relying on the past huh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

4-5 hours is insane lol. Very likely won't be watching any of it, probably be watching college bball instead. Good luck to the people who are gonna try to watch all of that though.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Imagine booking a Wrestlemania length Raw.
Also, imagine booking a match between a 60-year old who can't walk, and a 50-year old in a wig who don't bump.

Jesus.
No thanks.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

I don't know what's more insane, Raw possibly being 5 hours or Undertaker wrestling Kane in 2018.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*



King Jesus said:


> I wonder how many people are gonna claim they knew all along that Taker wasn't retiring. I've been saying all year he's not retired and all I get is shitbirds calling me crazy
> 
> Well I'm not crazy! Now give me my e-cred bitches!


I said it in the wrestlemania gameday thread that it wasn't his last match.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

How someone feels by the 3 and a half mark


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

4 hours of advertisements 1 hour and 30 minutes between wrestling and promos and 30 minotes for limp bizkit Florida kid Rock or whatever band out touch old man vince decides mini concert.


----------



## hbk826 (Aug 4, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929890892802076674


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

taker not retiring because his match with roman was the shits


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

btw he said its a "prediction" so this thread title is fake news


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

...The era will never end.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

I would love to see them having one final run as the BoD. Maybe even have them win the titles. Have them drop them at Mania, but win them at which ever PPV raw does in December (cause you know they will have one), and hold them until WM. Then they can both announce their retirement together.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

I don't buy that the Undertaker wrestles again.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*



virus21 said:


> 4-5 hours?!


Agreed.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Reigns beating both Taker and Kane in a handicap match, blindfolded and with one arm tied behind his back would cement his Top Dog status. 

Seriously, I'm hoping Taker's done now. Hated the Reigns ending but each time he's come back he's looked worse and worse. Time for those comfy slippers and a cigar or two.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

not going to watch. Anything important/note worthy I will see on youtube.


----------



## Alberta_Beef (May 20, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I hope you're right, 100%, but this is a company that often fails to make 3 hours entertaining. I'm not gonna say that every episode of RAW is poor because that's totally not the case, but when you look at the amount of 3 hour shows that can be tricky to sit through, it's hard to get excited when you stick another 1 or 2 hours on top, even if the big names will be out. If you just added that extra spice to the regular 3 hour show then it would be great i think. It wouldn't hurt one or two programs to get a week off to make room for the special attractions if they absolutely needed it.


I hope I am right too, but I think they will treat this event more like a PPV with highlights. I'm not as jaded about the product as most though, I'm definitely more casual and just treat wrestling in general as a guilty pleasure thing. So I fast forward through alot of stuff that doesn't interest me. Truthfully I only signed up here because I work midnights and have a ton of downtime and reading and occasionally commenting helps pass the time (it's also when I watch most of it), but I think being a fairly casual fan gives me a slightly different perspective than most on here.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

4-5 hours. At that point I think I'd be contemplating slitting my wrists at the end of that Raw.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Who is this guy and why is he to be believed?


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

RAW 1000 was nicely done despite no Stone Cold (I know knee surgery).

It was when they were throwing around random 3 hour Raw's here-and-there but more than 3 hours and change is going to be awful. Maybe make it Commercial Free that wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Make it 6 hours & then send everyone on holidays for like a month.


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

This is a joke right ? First, they are going to ruin a perfect ending at Wrestlemania and then, 5 hours ? When will this company learn that less is more ? Put it back to 2 hours and you will already have a more appealing show for normal people who aren't absolute wrestling fanboys


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Given that they're running in 2 buildings, both buildings need to feel like they got their moneys worth of content, and they have to cram in a 25'th anniversary show AND the go home show for the Royal Rumble at the same time, 5 hours doesn't surprise me at all, and as an isolated, one time only deal, I don't have any problems with it. That's what I was expecting.

Raw is already too long, yes, but I watch 10 minutes of it a week anyway, and unlike most Raws, they're actually going to try to make this one feel special.

As for Undertaker vs Kane, LMAO. Please no. That would be the worst main event in history. I'm not even sure Vince will let that happen, because Roman loses bragging rights about ending Takers career.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Give me an hour Iron Man match between Seth Rollins and Shinsuke Nakamura visiting from Smackdown, in order to conmemorate the legendary feud between Bret and Shawn which kept alive Raw during ''hard times''...
And I'd accept a 4 hour anniversary Raw.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

I am glad Taker will have another match - that Reigns WM match was a car crash and it would be good to see him go out against Kane. Seems more fitting for both of them


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Well, that nixes ANY SLIGHT CHANCE that I might have watched this episode live.

3 hour RAWs take about 60 minutes to watch, fast forwarding through the bullshit, the adverts, the replays ...

I actually hope that they just build this episodes like a PPV and have 8+ matches, with title defences and minimal ads and promos. But what I EXPECT is at least 1 hour of "classic RAW clips" that we've seen a billion times already in their MULTIPLE other anniversary shows, and on the WWE Network. Add to that, 30 minutes of Miz TV, at least 20 minutes of Steph congratulating herself on being so awesome and countless other pieces of bullshit to waste the time.

Yeah, I expect 5 hours to take less than 2 hours to actually watch.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Thank fuck for DVR's.


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*



Florat said:


> This is a joke right ? First, they are going to ruin a perfect ending at Wrestlemania and then, 5 hours ? When will this company learn that less is more ? Put it back to 2 hours and you will already have a more appealing show for normal people who aren't absolute wrestling fanboys


What perfect ending? Reigns vs Taker was no way to draw a line under Taker's legacy. If he'd faced Cena he'd have ended up with a good match and been able to go out on his sword. Instead he had to go out to make Roman look strong. 

If it's a one and done for Taker at this Raw then I want to see him face Cena. If they give him another WM match there's a fear that the streak and his Wrestlemania record will be completely tarnished. From the streak to losing three at WM would be a shame. That one in the streak should have been the last one for him.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> .
> 
> As for Undertaker vs Kane, LMAO. Please no. That would be the worst main event in history. I'm not even sure Vince will let that happen, because Roman loses bragging rights about ending Takers career.


You're obviously forgetting John Cena vs Michael Cole in the main event of Raw in 2012.


----------



## Theszpress22 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

If Austin doesn't show up at the end of RAW driving a beer truck and spraying everyone with beer then the show will be absolutely forgettable.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

4-5 hours :mj4 

Yeah not gonna watch if that happens


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

They need to stack this show up the ass if they want to make it work.

Goldberg, RVD, Stone Cold, Rocky, etc... All should be there.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

4-5 hours of Raw?

THINK OF ALL THE COMMERCIALS


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

Given it's the 25th anniversary of their top show, I think 4-5 hours makes lots of sense. I'm looking forward to it and seeing many stars returning.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*



hbk826 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929890892802076674


Why's everyone talking about something that someone predicted like it's a fact? He's just marking there.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

My big worry isn't the 4-5 hours (I view this as a bonus PPV where they'll pull out some stops for the specialness, so the length is fine), my big worry is having this kind of thing so close to the Rumble. I mean, they can barely make PPV's/big moments SPECIAL these days... there's no way they can pull off 4 hours of RAW and 4 hours of Rumble and have it all feel special. But we'll see. I'm a glutton for punishment and an eternal optimist when it comes to the 'dub, so maybe? lol 4 hours on your go-home RAW, though... at least we'll get the Hulkster back.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Major star to compete at Raw 25, which might be 4-5 hours too*

5 hour Raw means 3 hours of commercials, 1 hour of awkward segments, and 1 hour of matches.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

I've merged the threads with the existing one on the show and updated the OP. Not added the 'legend to compete' in the title as it's just a prediction by the guy who's reporting it.


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

5hrs of Raw? Last time I watch Raw I nearly hung myself. 

Taker Vs Kane? I mean, the match is gonna 100% suck but at least we can say Taker's last match was against Kane and not Mr No Charisma, King of the Wankfist, I can't cut a promo, Boreman Reigns...I could go on...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

4 or 5 hour Raw. :lmao Are they insane? In a way, I want to see it just to see that hour 4 and 5 viewership.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946894979695124480


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

greasykid1 said:


> Don't want to see nostalgia driven matches, with 50+ year olds ambling about, thanks.
> 
> Here's what I want to see:
> 
> ...


This may actually happen lol.

I fully expect the show to be at least 4hrs. I'm bored out of my mind anyway during these shows, but seeing the legends will spice things up. TM still hasn't released all of the tickets. Section E should be larger and extend onto the stage like it use too. That's what I'm telling myself anyway as someone that wants to attend the Manhattan Center show. I have a Barclays ticket but the smaller setting at the MC should be really cool.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

I'm pumped for the Manhattan Center version of the show. Wouldn't be surprised if it's the best part of the entire year.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

I find it funny that during the ad for the show they showed this week, The Shield were featured quite prominently as a group. I bet they had some plan for them during it (cos even if people don't want to admit it, The Shield were a huge part of Raw in the last 5 years) but now it's been ruined cos of Dean's injury.

I don't know if I can sit through 4 or 5 hours of Raw though. I'm not that interested in the legends tbh.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

How can a show be 5 hours long???


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

no one is going to care about the special entrants in the RR after this....

Personally I am not that excited. Most of these guys have been seen over and over again over the last few years so it gets a big meh from me

I am expecting someone like Stone Cold turn up which would be great though - because he hardly ever shows up, it makes it special when he does


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

no doubt we will get guys retired for years come down the ramp to clear house of current guys just to remind people that wwe used to be better.

its always something that is both cool and ridiculous.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



Showstopper said:


> I'm pumped for the Manhattan Center version of the show. Wouldn't be surprised if it's the best part of the entire year.


It probably will be. I doubt any RAW tops this one all year, so we should probably make the most of it. The only RAW that even has a chance is after WM. But with the way the WM card is shaping up :maisie3

They are most likely going to go all out for this one, just like they did with RAW 1000.

If RAW ends up being better than the Rumble :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

If Undertaker has to return, it better be with the biker gimmick.


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



greasykid1 said:


> Don't want to see nostalgia driven matches, with 50+ year olds ambling about, thanks.
> 
> Here's what I want to see:
> 
> ...


Nice dream, but not likely at all. First AJ Styles is on Smackdown LIVE and is WWE Champion and second I'm sure no one is moving from Raw to Smackdown yet, and I'm quite sure Raw would get both major titles. Brock universal, aj wwe



The Fourth Wall said:


> Hoping this is as good as RAW 1000 but doubtful. However, it it is around the time the build-up for the Rumble will be in motion, which is obviously the start of the road to WM. So maybe we could get some pretty cool and surprising moments.
> 
> Will this be the go-home show for the Rumble btw? Rumble is on the 28th right? :mark:


Yes, surprisingly it is. And from what I've hard, there may be little build to Rumble in this show, but I think if the show is excellent no need for build,people will want to see Rumble.
If rumors are correct, Jim Ross and King are back to call Manhattan Center aka Hammerstein Ballroom and Cole, Graves, and Booker T call the other arena. Most of the legends will be at the Manhattan Center. Barclay's Center will be for current storylines and Rumble build. It's likely that Kurt Angle, Stephanie, and all the champs and some SDL stars will be at the Barclay's.
While Manhattan will get some of the legends like Taker,HBK, Kane, Shane, HHH, Foley, Nash, etc.
I would LOVE to see Vince McMahon do commentary for this show.



tducey said:


> Hard to believe it's been 25 yrs. A show that has seen ups and downs but has still survived. Looking forward to seeing what they have in store for the 25th anniversary show.


I know. Raw is historic believe it or not. It is the one of the longest running weekly episodic television shows. People may piss on raw at times, but Vince knows what he is doing.



DJ Punk said:


> Two different arenas? How the hell is that going to work?


I am interested in seeing this too. 
Rumors are that WWE will continue coverage of the Manhattan Center on WWE Network, so I'm assuming something big happens for the main event at the Manhattan center?



Showstopper said:


> I'm pumped for the Manhattan Center version of the show. Wouldn't be surprised if it's the best part of the entire year.


I agree.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

If they stream part of it from the Manhattan Center, I'll watch.... Sad when a venue alone is what draws me to watch


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Ticket Drew is definitely not very bright at predicting. Taker vs Kane at RAW25 would be so stupid. 

Kane is fighting for the Universal Title that sunday. Why would they book such a huge match with Taker returning on the monday prior to RR? Taker can't afford losing his return match.. and if Kane loses he will lose even more credibility going to face the champion. And if they have a non-contest it would be a waste.

And as far as I know, there isn't any beef between them. At most I think we may see a Brothers of Destruction reunion definitely not a match between them.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



Showstopper said:


> I'm pumped for the Manhattan Center version of the show. Wouldn't be surprised if it's the best part of the entire year.


I agree. I don't know why they have to do the multiple venue thing. It should only be at the Manhattan Center.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

This will probably be the next time I watch RAW, haven’t watched RAW in 3 weeks


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

4 or 5 fucking hours for this shit?

No thanks.

They just can't get the hint can they?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

Who the fuck wants to watch wrestling for 5-6 hours? I can barely make it through 3 hours a week on RAW now! Stop this madness!!!!


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW*



Leon Knuckles said:


> But they are not just on one episode of Raw. Part-timers are constantly taking up spots that the young guns could and should have. If this was a special one-time thing, then yes, I'm all for it. But this is no different from other anniversary celebrations, , SummerSlam, etc.
> .


Because they SUCK. There.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



Showstopper said:


> I'm pumped for the Manhattan Center version of the show. Wouldn't be surprised if it's the best part of the entire year.


What do you mean, is the show gonna be held in two venues?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



4-5 hours... wow.

If it's just the three hours it should be, I'll be very interested in seeing the viewership. With all the hype going into it/legends set to appear, it'll be a good indication of what WWE's top possible audience viewership.

Show itself should be good if they put some effort in like with Raw 1000. Looking forward to seeing Taker again (whether he's returning or just making a one-time appearance). Rusev Day on Raw hopefully will bring the show up. Then the usual Raw stuff I look forward to like Strowman (along with Lesnar since they're involved in same program), and Elias should be cool. Yeah, it should be a fun show. Just can't see it being 4-5 hours of fun.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

5 hour RAW :lmao


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

Wow, a RAW billed as a 5 hour show might actually be the first ever episode with 3 hours of stuff to watch.

Mind you, that's being overly optimistic. This 5 hours will break down to at least 1h20 of ad breaks, at least 30 minutes of "here, watch something that happened last week"'s, I'm thinking at least 30 minutes of "Classic RAW clips" ...

Like any other episode of live WWE TV, this will be watched with a finger on the Fast Forward button.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

We gonna FINALLY gonna get new stage setup debuting? With pyro being back? Would be soooo GUT!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

5 hours? Jesus. 

If they really wanted to celebrate 25 years of Raw while going back to their roots at the Manhattan Centre they should have gone back to 1 hour like Raw was in 1993. That would be a true celebration


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



Shishara said:


> With pyro being back?


I wish.

(I hope. )


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I wish.
> 
> (I hope. )


Lack of pyro for entrances really hurts some wrestlers. It would be nice to have them return at some point. But they're a big addition to the budget of every show, and WWE just can't afford it ... or don't see it as a justifiable expense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

The 25th show will be the best Raw or SD of the year. Watch.

:lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



Showstopper said:


> The 25th show will be the best Raw or SD of the year. Watch.
> 
> :lol


Of course it will be. They will make every RAW leading up to it shitty or half-assed as well so it looks even better.










Only thing going against it is the 5 hours. That's far too much WWE as far as I'm concerned, especially for a Weekly show. I guess having it happen in two separate locations will help though. They will have to pack it with surprises & reasons to keep watching.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

When is it? 22nd?

A shame it isn't the show directly after the Royal Rumble to really kick start the road to Wrestlemania. 

May tune in to wrestling for the first time since September.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

Is it confirmed that it's gonna be 4 or 5 hours?

No matter how good it might or might not be, I can't sit there watching for 5 hours. 3 is a slog already. 5 is fucking insane.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

Will it really be 4-5 hours? Has this been confirmed in any way?

I guess I'll have it running in the background and only watch when something interesting comes up. They probably announce a lot of stuff in advance so that will help in what to look forward to, if anything.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

You could pick every highlight from Raw since 2007, and it still wouldn't fill 5 hours.

5 hours, no way, thank you.
The fuck are they thinking?


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

It doesn't need to be 4 or 5 hours... Jesus.

Just do 90 or so minutes at each location... easy peasy.

8 to 9:30 at the Manhattan Center

And 9:30 to 11 at Barclay.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



Stadhart02 said:


> *no one is going to care about the special entrants in the RR after this....*
> 
> Personally I am not that excited. Most of these guys have been seen over and over again over the last few years so it gets a big meh from me
> 
> I am expecting someone like Stone Cold turn up which would be great though - because he hardly ever shows up, it makes it special when he does


Why in the world would WWE have special entrants in the Rumble when literally every spot for the male match could go to someone deserving on the roster? I don't think we had any special entrants last yr, just active roster guys as it should've been.


----------



## Rodzila (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

I am excited because these guys still give me goosebumps and the new guys never do.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

How will the two venues work?


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

I want Cactus Jack and Steve Blackman. Then I'll watch.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

Just think of how many commercial breaks they can potentially cram into 5 hours...boggles the mind.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

5 hours huh? 3 hours of advertisement 80 minutes of promo work and surprise returns 40 minutes of wrestling.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

It'd make sense if the show is 5 hours IF they split the episode in half kinda like the WAR zone back then, I think 2 hours is gonna be the small venue episode while the rest is the normal RAW.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Shishara said:


> We gonna FINALLY gonna get new stage setup debuting? With pyro being back? Would be soooo GUT!


What does GUT mean? Are you just throwing out random words now? That will be soooo FOOT! That will be soooo WRIST!


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

That's what Drunker T says on RAW.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Shishara said:


> That's what Drunker T says on RAW.


You're a bright person. Don't repeat stupidity.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



Ultron said:


> You're a bright person. Don't repeat stupidity.


You are dark person.Black hole dark,soo dark you can't find your intellect. (Y):rollins


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

its like a ppv show


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

5 hours of Shield nonsense, Super Cena and 80 year old men coming out for a nostalgia pop...Yay...


----------



## ilovebayley (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

The only way this works is if you use Nostalgia to face the old guys off against the new guys. 

I want to see WCW vs WWE. 
I want to see Taker face to face with Sting. 
New Age Outlaws trading blows on the mic with the new day. 
i want to see HBK face to face with Hart and Styles talking about Best Ever. 
I want to see Stone Cold drop Owens and Zayn. 

I want a ton of Marquee moments that use great past memories to compare old stars to their new counterparts to get people excited about the new talent by using nostalgia to get them over.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



Ultron said:


> What does GUT mean? Are you just throwing out random words now? That will be soooo FOOT! That will be soooo WRIST!


Actually, GUT means GOOD in German


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

_*5 hours of watching this Raw episode is going to take a lot of energy for me to keep watching it. Thank god I got a bed and pillows in case I fall asleep. I will only be paying attention to my stars and woman wrestlers plus past stars. *_


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*5 hours of watching this Raw episode is going to take a lot of energy for me to keep watching it. Thank god I got a bed and pillows in case I fall asleep. I will only be paying attention to my stars and woman wrestlers plus past stars. *_


Just watch the Manhattan Center parts. I can guarantee those will be the best. :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Just watch the Manhattan Center parts. I can guarantee those will be the best. :lol


_*I will watch the Manhattan Center parts but I am wondering if they are going to go with the traditional entrance like the first set or they will be having a special set. *_


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

5 hours? lol

Just watch clips of anything interesting online


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

The Manhattan Center is going to be awesome. And they're going to give the fans there a great show. Because if they don't it takes like 100 people in that tiny venue for a bad chant to be very noticeable. I'm surprised they would be willing to risk going back there after there was a very loud "Change the Channel" chant downstairs at the Hammerstein when WWECW was still a thing.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

Reading reports Rock, Austin, Goldberg and Hogan are all booked for the show.


----------



## kliqmp (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

Are there any reports to how long this show will actually be or is it still just ticket drew as the source. From Toronto and I guessed the pre sale code when these went on sale and debating if its worth to go to new york for the night or just sell my ticket


----------



## LordTaker (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

Ticket question if anyone can help:
Since I'm gonna be in Philadelphia for the Rumble week I've decided to give it a shot and book tickets for RAW 25th Anniversary in Manhattan Center. 

I'm looking on StubHub for Floor tickets and I was wondering which Section is at the TV Side? Section A, C, E or H?
Also which section is the Announcers table going to be?('cause it's not worth if it is on the TV side)
I can't figure it out as it is not like a normal arena that someone can easily understand based on the ramp where are the camera side, the TV side and the announcers... :hmmm
So any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

WWE just confirmed DX, The Outlaws, APA, Bellas, Dudleyz, Scott Hall, Kevin Nash, Taker, Austin, Flair, JR & Lawler for the show. Mike Johnson from PWI also said that he’s been told that those names arent the only ones as others will also be there.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

Most of it will suck just like 90% of all entertainment today. Most people creating movies, TV shows, video games, wrestling should have that right taken away from them because they are that much of an embarrassment to the field they work in.


----------



## zuko3984 (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

So I got a ticket to The Manhattan Center with the Meet and Greet and was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on who it will end up being with? Should be a good show can't wait.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

I wonder how many full time guys will be geekified by legends with hip replacement.

Good preparation for Mania, though.
Looking forward to Nash's quads.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

CM Punk to close out the show.....joke


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

How the hell is a simulcast gonna work?


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

2 weeks away. Man, I'm pumped. I can't remember the last time I've been this excited for an episode of Monday Night Raw. I think the 1,000th episode was the last one, but this show will crush that one.
I wonder if Sting appears? I mean if your'e having Scott Hall and Nash, why not bring in Sting? BTW, Hall was Razor Roman in WWE and on Raw, so why is he Scott Hall?
I bet most of the legends appearances will be backstage with the bigger legends having segments in ring and or physical interactions.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

There's no way The Rock doesn't appear on this show as well. Possibly even Hogan.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

I'm excited as hell for this, and it will 100% have my full attention :draper2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*






:austin confirmed :smile2:


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



Brock said:


> :austin confirmed :smile2:



I literally popped when i saw that Promo!

This show is gonna be awesome. I'll listen to it live... Something i didin't do for a long time.

I'll be happy even with no surprises but i think we could get some..


----------



## claudedistef (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

Guys, i'm planning on going to the show but just deciding on which venue to go to. My goal is to see Stone Cold. Do you guys think they'd really put a huge name like that at the smaller venue rather than Brooklyn center which holds way more? Honestly any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

5 fucking hours? The same week of the Rumble? :gtfo

Let's see, just that week

5hrs of RAW
2hrs of SD
1hr of 205 live
20 minutes of Mixed Match Challenge
1hr of NXT
3hrs of Takeover
4hrs (6 if you count preshow) hours of the Rumble

That's 18+ hours in a week? Who the fuck will watch all of that?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

So no Hogan?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

Taker needs to stay retired unless he's coming back just to say something to the fans. I assume Taker will be part of this years HOF.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

Meltzer tweeted out that RAW 25 is only going to be 3 hours, thank god.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950904565238415360


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



Mordecay said:


> 5 fucking hours? The same week of the Rumble? :gtfo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to WWE's CFO today during a press event, there are a lot of fans that will watch every second of it. 

https://twitter.com/brandonthurston/status/950811018686619653













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

*Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



Showstopper said:


> Meltzer tweeted out that RAW 25 is only going to be 3 hours, thank god.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950904565238415360




Not sure who to believe... I believe Steph and Hunter just announced it'll be 5hrs. Maybe part of it will be on the Network? I know my ticket still says 7:30pm. 

https://twitter.com/officialtca/status/950875514461409283











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KPnDC said:


> Not sure who to believe... I believe Steph and Hunter just announced it'll be 5hrs. Maybe part of it will be on the Network? I know my ticket still says 7:30pm.
> 
> https://twitter.com/officialtca/status/950875514461409283
> 
> ...


I was reading some tweets, apparently there will be some stuff before and after on the Network or in the USA network, like red carpets, interviews and that shit, which added to the 3hrs of RAW will make 5 hrs.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

5 hours lmao

Can you imagine the viewership numbers for the final 2 hours?

:lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



Showstopper said:


> Meltzer tweeted out that RAW 25 is only going to be 3 hours, thank god.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950904565238415360


Why? now everything is going to be rushed and terrible. It should be a four hour episode, if people don't wanna watch it, don't.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



PavelGaborik said:


> Why? not everything is going to be rushed and terrible. It should be a four hour episode, if people don't wanna watch it, don't.


You have alot more faith than I do. I hope it's great. We'll see.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

I'd love them to have Vince Russo and Jim Cornette be there, but not tell the other one, and then just spring it on them both on live television.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

I thought they would've done 4. Hour 1 and hour 3 are their garbage nostalgia, hour 2 and the closing hour, hour 4 would be their garbage build up for the Rumble. Less WWE is good, though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

From the Observer:



> After several wrestlers were advertised for the event on Monday night, WWE has announced seven more names for Raw's 25th anniversary episode.
> 
> A video that aired during SmackDown tonight hyped that "The Million Dollar Man" Ted DiBiase, The Godfather, Brother Love, The Boogeyman, Teddy Long, John Laurinaitis, and Sgt. Slaughter would be appearing on the anniversary show.
> 
> ...



Damn. They are stacking it with legends even more than I thought.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



Showstopper said:


> From the Observer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense though, 25 years is a pretty big milestone.

I'm excited to see all the Legends.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

Honestly ... how is this bogus line from WWE about this RAW 25 being a rare opportunity to see these WWE Legends fooling ANYONE?

Almost everyone currently announced can be seen regularly on the WWE Network. We have seen all of these people in countless interviews, car trips, having meals, drinking coffee, making fools of themselves in reality shows, working on scripted shows for WWE ...

Not to mention, everyone is either hosting or appearing on a podcast every couple of days!

All we have to look forward to at RAW 25 is all of them being in the same place at the same time, with half of the show taken up by the live crowd cheering as they stand on the ramp. It's not even like we have the incentive to tune to find out WHO will be appearing! They are announcing everyone ahead of time, in a desperate attempt to get half decent ratings!

What a joke.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

The worst thing is when they do the whole, "Ladies and gentleman, please welcome..." because it totally ruins the pop that said wrestler might get if the music just hits unexpectedly.

If the announcer actually 'announces' someone like 'Taker/Austin/Rock it'll totally ruin the moments.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

Austin being there kicks this way up. But is it really going to be 4 or 5 hours? Any word on that? That's way too long to watch live.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



admiremyclone said:


> The worst thing is when they do the whole, "Ladies and gentleman, please welcome..." because it totally ruins the pop that said wrestler might get if the music just hits unexpectedly.
> 
> If the announcer actually 'announces' someone like 'Taker/Austin/Rock it'll totally ruin the moments.


I fully agree. You can't announce Austin before the Glass shatters. That should be fucking illegal. I'll be really annoyed if they do that.

People already know he's going to be there, at least let there be the sudden pop when he shows up. That's why WrestleMania XXX was so good. Seeing Rock, Hogan & Austin all come out. Nobody expected that.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

If they get Hogan, this turns into the biggest single assembly of star-power ever seen in one night.

I mean it's already incredible - some of those names are >>>

So good to see Eric Bischoff and Bruce Prichard!


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

It'll probably be 1 or 2 hours on the WWE network i bet. I doubt USA network is gonna give them a 5 hour time slot.


----------



## claudedistef (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



Robbyfude said:


> It'll probably be 1 or 2 hours on the WWE network i bet. I doubt USA network is gonna give them a 5 hour time slot.


been confirmed it's only 3 hours and not 5 as anticipated


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

From what I´ve seen so far of the Legends they´re bringing in, it´s just the usual suspects. Nothing new and/or overly exciting.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



yeahright2 said:


> From what I´ve seen so far of the Legends they´re bringing in, it´s just the usual suspects. Nothing new and/or overly exciting.


Still fun to see them.


----------



## Dman3:16 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



yeahright2 said:


> From what I´ve seen so far of the Legends they´re bringing in, it´s just the usual suspects. Nothing new and/or overly exciting.


Austin isn't "usual" lol He hasn't done anything on raw since 2011 except for that 5 minute promo he did to promote his podcast in 2015.


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



yeahright2 said:


> From what I´ve seen so far of the Legends they´re bringing in, it´s just the usual suspects. Nothing new and/or overly exciting.


Eric Bischoff was last seen on WWE TV in 2007.
His recent appearance was last year at the Hall of Fame but not everyone watches that.



Dman3:16 said:


> Austin isn't "usual" lol He hasn't done anything on raw since 2011 except for that 5 minute promo he did to promote his podcast in 2015.


Exactly. I bet Austin gets physical this time.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

I REALLY hope they do Miz vs. Roman in the Grand Ballroom and not the Barclay's Center.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



FITZ said:


> I REALLY hope they do Miz vs. Roman in the Grand Ballroom and not the Barclay's Center.


Who knows, IDK if I am even going anymore, this two venue thing is annoying, don't know if its worth it to go to barclays center. Seems like anything good will happen at the ballroom.


----------



## Linuxbot (Jan 11, 2018)

*Exclusive News On WWE RAW 25 Format And Plans - TWO VENUES AT THE SAME TIME!*



> *- The upcoming 25th anniversary show of Monday Night RAW. The broadcast will hail from two venues on the same night in New York City.
> 
> Speaking with sources, I can confirm that the current plan within the three hours airing on USA Network is for approximately 1 hour to come from the Manhattan Center and the other 2 hours from the Barclays Center in Brooklyn. The Manhattan Center was the original site of Monday Night RAW when it premiered in spring of 1993 up until spring of 1997. The one hour at the Manhattan Center isn't planned to be an hour straight however, as it's planned to be broken up throughout the show.
> 
> ...


Source- Winc

Very Interesting stuff. Are you excited? 

The list of people confirmed with most recent being *Eric Bischoff*:

* Eric Bischoff

* WWE Hall of Famer Teddy Long

* WWE Hall of Famer The Godfather

* Brother Love

* The Boogeyman

* WWE Hall of Famer Sgt. Slaughter

* John Laurinaitis

* Sean "X-Pac" Waltman

* WWE Hall of Famer Ted DiBiase

* Free agent John Cena

* WWE Universal Champion Brock Lesnar

* The Undertaker

* WWE Hall of Famers Jim Ross and Jerry Lawler

* WWE Hall of Famers Kevin Nash and Scott Hall

* WWE Hall of Famer Ric Flair

* The Bella Twins

* JBL and WWE Hall of Famer Ron Simmons

* The Dudley Boyz

* WWE Hall of Famer Steve Austin

* DX: WWE Hall of Famer Shawn Michaels, Triple H and The New Age Outlaws


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Exclusive News On WWE RAW 25 Format And Plans - TWO VENUES AT THE SAME TIME!*

So the same old guys showing up... Yipee.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Exclusive News On WWE RAW 25 Format And Plans - TWO VENUES AT THE SAME TIME!*

This is going to be a clusterfuck show isn't it?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Exclusive News On WWE RAW 25 Format And Plans - TWO VENUES AT THE SAME TIME!*

That's... not exactly... exclusive... we've known all this for quite a while now.

:draper2


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Exclusive News On WWE RAW 25 Format And Plans - TWO VENUES AT THE SAME TIME!*

I'm not 'excited' but I'd like to see Nash & Hall & A.P.A. again.


----------



## Linuxbot (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: Exclusive News On WWE RAW 25 Format And Plans - TWO VENUES AT THE SAME TIME!*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> That's... not exactly... exclusive... we've known all this for quite a while now.
> 
> :draper2


The Two venues story is exclusive.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Exclusive News On WWE RAW 25 Format And Plans - TWO VENUES AT THE SAME TIME!*



Linuxbot said:


> The Two venues story is exclusive.


No it's not. Again we've known all of this for quite a while.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2...rsary-edition-raw-update-could-4-5-hours.html


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Exclusive News On WWE RAW 25 Format And Plans - TWO VENUES AT THE SAME TIME!*



Linuxbot said:


> The Two venues story is exclusive.


No...it's not. 


However, it'll be interesting to see this be pulled off.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Exclusive News On WWE RAW 25 Format And Plans - TWO VENUES AT THE SAME TIME!*

IhavenoideawhatIamdoing.jpg


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Exclusive News On WWE RAW 25 Format And Plans - TWO VENUES AT THE SAME TIME!*

Bella Twins? LOL I guess you got to have them in there for the Total Divas show


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Exclusive News On WWE RAW 25 Format And Plans - TWO VENUES AT THE SAME TIME!*



MC 16 said:


> No...it's not.
> 
> 
> However, it'll be interesting to see this be pulled off.


I don't see why they wouldn't be able to pull it off... they've done simulcasts before, no?


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

Just imagine you have tickets for one of the venues and you get X-Pac coming out and the other venue gets Stone Cold and The Rock...you would be pissed lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Of all the announced names, Eric Bischoff is the guy I'm mostly looking forward to seeing, lol.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Reaper said:


> Bella Twins? LOL I guess you got to have them in there for the Total Divas show


Probably have them beat up Absolution and announce themselves for the Rumble. 

Shame my dream will never happen where Absolution beat down Mickie only for 3 hooded women take them down. Taking the hoods off to reveal Trish, Lita & Victoria.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: Exclusive News On WWE RAW 25 Format And Plans - TWO VENUES AT THE SAME TIME!*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't be able to pull it off... they've done simulcasts before, no?


Wrestlemania 2 was in 3 cities, but doubt anyone from then is still on the crew, Vince of course is still there. Last one off the top of my head that could be considered a simulcast was the episode of raw when they bought WCW. They are either going to have crew split between the two or have a bunch of temp hires for one show which could cause some issues.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I would've loved to see a RTC reunion at Raw 25. :lol


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*



takermaniac93 said:


> Eric Bischoff was last seen on WWE TV in 2007.
> His recent appearance was last year at the Hall of Fame but not everyone watches that.
> 
> 
> Exactly. I bet Austin gets physical this time.


Hence "From what I´ve seen so far.".When I saw the list, Bishoff wasn´t announced yet.
I´m not a fan of him either, so that doesn´t add to my excitement.

Austin; Arrive. "Gimme a hell yeah". Drink some blurred out non-alcohol beer. Stun somebody. Leave.
We´ve seen this routine countless of times, and yes, he´s one of the regulars whenever they bring in some legends.

Give me Jake the Snake and DDP, then we´re talking


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Eric THE GOAT GM Bischoff????????????? 

:fuckyeah :YES :WOO

Out of that list of people, this is the only person I'm genuinely excited for. 

Where are some of the women?? The only ones are the Bellas :bored.. are they saving some of those returns for the rumble??


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

'Mean' Gene Okerlund has been confirmed :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I NEED to see Mean Gene interview Jason Jordan and lose his shit. 
















Please WWE, complete my life. Let me die happy.


----------



## mrcabrera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Details on the Upcoming 25th Anniversary Edition of RAW: UPDATE - Could Be 4 or 5 Hours*

I'm almost 100% positive that Austin will be at Barclays. Austin never wrestled at the Manhattan Center when Raw was held there. Same goes for people like The Rock, Goldberg, etc...they will be "Barclays exclusive" for the most part. 



claudedistef said:


> Guys, i'm planning on going to the show but just deciding on which venue to go to. My goal is to see Stone Cold. Do you guys think they'd really put a huge name like that at the smaller venue rather than Brooklyn center which holds way more? Honestly any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Eric THE GOAT GM Bischoff?????????????
> 
> :fuckyeah :YES :WOO
> 
> ...


that is the problem they have - if they bring back some of the popular old women at this show then if they come out at the WRR then people won't care as much

they are pretty fucked over in terms of timing for this and if I were them then I would ignore the divas for the 25th show and just bring them all out at the RR


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

We need the Hulkster to make an appearance!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BISCHOFF NOW, TOO?!?!

:trips8

God :damn, RAW 25 is fucking LOADED. Wish that show was this upcoming week.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Million Dollar Man... AND 'MEAN' GENE??????????????

AND ERIC?????????????????

AND HBK??????????????????

!!!

:trips5

kada

:YES

:banderas


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

watch this be the only good raw for the rest of the year.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm expecting lots of pyro. :bird


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Is Vince Russo appearing?

He wrote the best Raw episodes in history. I'd love to see him exchange promos with Eric Bischoff with a WCW vs WWE history theme.

"Eric, we put you outta business!" 

Great way to put Raw over for the MNWs.


----------



## karkar (May 28, 2013)

*WWE.com Announces All The Legends Appearing On Raw 25*

https://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/gallery/raw-25-wwe-legends

1. "Stone Cold" Steve Austin








2. The Undertaker








3. D-Generation X








4. Jim Ross








5. Jerry Lawler








6. The Dudley Boyz








7. Ric Flair








8. Scott Hall








9. Kevin Nash








10. The Bella Twins








11. The New Age Outlaws








12. JBL & Ron Simmons








13. The Godfather








14. Brother Love








15. The Boogeyman








16. Teddy Long








17. "The Million Dollar Man" Ted DiBiase








18. John Laurinaitis








19. Sgt. Slaughter


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: WWE.com Announces All The Legends Appearing On Raw 25*

Wait. Bella's legends? :mj4 I suppose if Koko B. Ware can be a hall of famer, they can be considered legends.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE.com Announces All The Legends Appearing On Raw 25*

The "legendary" Bellas. :yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like Nash has pulled out of Raw due to his knee replacement:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953784477360295938
Understandable. As long as Hall is there.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

Had to sell my ticket. I’m pretty devastated about it. I’ve been looking forward to this event for months. Everyone going have a great time and give it up for the legends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Looks like Nash has pulled out of Raw due to his knee replacement:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953784477360295938
> Understandable. As long as Hall is there.


Oh the ironKNEE lol


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Whoever's bookin' the damn show better make sure they don't open the show with Apollo Crews. Once the cat's done shakin' up the business the crowd won't have the energy to give a sh*t about the rest of the show. 

The long-awaited showdown between Apollo Crews and Jason Jordan should be saved for the main event. We need a reason to tune in the week after and these two cats are the reason.

Noble, don't *censored* this up, kid.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There will be a pre-show for RAW 25:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954118747937280001


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Where the fuck is The Rock gonna be on Monday night? I can't believe we've heard zero news either way about him showing up or not.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Sucks there wont be any Bret Hart... 

Still happy to see Ted DiBiase and Scott Hall though, hopefully IRS will appear, that man was so prominent on Raw from 1993 - 1995.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Boogeyman, I'm sure he was just a Smackdown guy.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

How much of a massive troll would it be if they do nothing for like, ¾ of the show and then trot out all of the old fogies, line them up for a bow à la the Hall of Fame and that's it? Back to the matches.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

God, I hope The Rock won't be there.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

phyfts said:


> God, I hope The Rock won't be there.


Thats a really weird statement.

He's only one of the absolute greatest of all time. Why wouldn't you want him there?


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Thats a really weird statement.
> 
> He's only one of the absolute greatest of all time. Why wouldn't you want him there?


He was great in the 90s. I don't like him now. His overconfidence irritates me. He gets TOO much spotlight when he returns just for 1 day.


----------



## Prope65 (Jun 24, 2017)

Any clue on which venue Austin will be appearing?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah, I said this in the other thread, but I may be booked for the show. People working in the WWE office called the Warriors of Wrestling promotion/school today and said they're going to need a couple of us guys for a segment on it.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

So, will the stuff at the Manhatten Center be more nostalgia/gimmicky stuff reminiscent of the very early days of RAW? I'm guessing they'll want any big moments/angles to happen at the Barclays Center. 

Taker/Cena will surely happen at Barclays. Austin appearance is wasted in the smaller venue. Same if Rocky shows up.


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

InexorableJourney said:


> The Boogeyman, I'm sure he was just a Smackdown guy.


Yes. Boogeyman and MVP were Smackdown stars. Not sure why they are coming on RAW 25.
Although MVP was on RAW for a bit.


----------

